# Power Steering Pump



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Just got back from a LONG trip (to SF and back) and my power steering pump is hollering at me. Dunno if it is the pump or belts, it makes a great deal of noise on first start up in the morning after sitting all night and then gets quieter as the engine warms up. I have made an appointment at the dealership (inspection II is about due anyway) - has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not me 

Did you mean Inspection I? (25,000-30,000 miles)


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

atyclb said:


> not me
> 
> Did you mean Inspection I? (25,000-30,000 miles)


Whoops yeah, too much coffee this morning. Car has 27K and some change. However, he performed as advertised on the trip(1750 miles each way). On the way back I went from SFO to Albuquerque where I spent the night. 1050 miles and 14 hours behind the wheel is 
*way* too much! Both ways I was able to cruise at 110 MPH through the desert for extended periods - lots of fun!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

glaws said:


> Both ways I was able to cruise at 110 MPH through the desert for extended periods - lots of fun!


sounds like my daily commute!  

Glad you and the car made it there and back safe and sound.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

atyclb said:


> sounds like my daily commute!
> 
> Glad you and the car made it there and back safe and sound.


If you can do 110 anywhere around AUS and not get into trouble, I would like to know where it is! Damn sure cant do it around here.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If the M3 power steering pump is anything like the regular E46 power steering pump, then it's a "common" problem. I've had my pump fail once, they're actually not too hard to replace and the parts will cost you a few C-notes I believe.

From the description it sounds like belt, so if you're out of warranty your cost would be much less than replacing the pump. Work is actually simple if you have the right tools, a good independent mechanic should be able to take care of it...But it sounds like you're still under full warranty so let the dealership deal with it.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Just in case anybody is wondering, the problem was a leaking power steering pump. Fixed under warranty and inspection I done at the same time. Also ordered up two Conti OEM rears from tirerack.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Just to update this thread - the power steering pump was leaking. The didn't replace the pump, just seals and associated parts. All seems well now.


----------

